

A Surprising & Amusing Question: What are you trying to find out about us? - ivankirigin

Hi,<p>This is the last question in the Y-Combinator application:
"Please tell us something surprising or amusing that one of you has discovered. (The answer need not be related to your project.)"<p>I like the question, but find it a bit ambiguous as to what you're looking for. Luckily I can ask for an elaboration on this forum.<p>It seems the generality might lead to corny responses. A super-specific anecdote from a sub-genre of geek lore might not be appropriate.<p>I almost want to just tell my favorite Zombie/Pirate/Robot joke.<p>Any thoughts from past applicants? Any thoughts from those that wrote the questions?
======
Alex3917
I'm not reading the apps, but if I were then this would be the rough hierarchy
of answer goodness:

1."What is the most useful new idea you've contributed to humanity?"

2\. "What is the most useful and counter-intuitive insight you've come across
that I'm not already aware of?"

3\. "What is something especially useful and insightful that I'm not already
aware of, even if it's not counter-intuitive?"

4\. "What piece of new information would most challenge my preconceptions?"

5\. "What one fact tells me something useful about yourself?"

6\. "What's an interesting fact?"

7\. "What's some random thing you pulled out of a science fiction novel or
magazine?"

8\. "What's something about yourself that I'd rather not have known, possibly
leading me to throw up in my mouth a little?"

------
myoung8
I forget where I heard about it, but one PG liked a lot was this guy who wrote
that he'd devised something algorithmic for wiping after dropping the kids off
at the pool. It involved lotion and toilet paper, maybe someone else remembers
better.

The conclusion I drew was that it really didn't matter what you put, it's not
a loaded question. Just tell them something surprising or amusing to YOU,
simple as that.

~~~
pg
It wasn't one that I _liked_ , just one that was especially memorable.

